# Chao da Parada



## chimanis (Mar 16, 2011)

We've just read an article written by a Portuguese person complaining about the quality of water and the size of bills relating to water in Chao da Parada. The article stated that there were frequent disruptions to service and that the water was often brown. Can anyone either confirm or refute this?

Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As it's an area on our "look" list this is the CdeRainha, page on water FAQ might help you find out the facts, which Choa da Parada comes under
Perguntas frequentes


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi chimanis,

I had a long chat yesterday with a friend who lived in Chao de Parade. 
He said that he had never had any problems with water either colour or availability. He never even bothered to buy bottled water for drinking.
His average bills for water including watering a large garden were never more than €21 a month and that included the odd topping up of the pool!


Our water bill here in Rio Maior averages about €18 and that also includes pool top up :- dishwasher and laundry done when I want it do necessarily wait for a full load


It definitely beats my son`s cost with Thames water. He lives on his own (with the odd visitor) and his bill is £33 per month


----------

